# JLabel Farbe



## IceTi (4. Apr 2008)

Hi,

wie kann ich von einem JLabel die Textfarbe ändern?

DANKE


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2008)

label.setForeground(Color.RED);


----------

